#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  Tja...spongebob foto

## dabassman

De foto doet het niet als ik hem plaats maar de link werkt wel 

http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0RgDdAhMU!aiHKAc7xzWzKWx1M4gcySvZ1VmKytAY83uxqM6w8  LAdOYLJdyFKlhMyZHHD0KU3*dd7bIr72t8InS2nc6evJUt04n7  haGtGIdU/DSC00495.JPG?dc=4675483558240635674

----------


## ralph

Als je nou ff verteld waarom dit een shamer is??
Ik zie alleen maar 3 gasten spongbob kijken op een wat dure onderzetten voor een lap-top...

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> spongbob



Ow, is dat nu spongbob[?]

Shame on me [:I][:I] :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## major tom

Tja ziet er uit als een repetitie dag, biertje ontbreekt nog

----------


## dabassman

3 volwasse mannen die spongbob kijken vind ik toch wel een beetje om je voor te schamen.

----------


## djbirdie

en je bent pas 17... [:P]

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ambiance! En niks tegen SpongeBob mensen, SpongeBob is te gek!

----------


## DjFx

en dat poduim dan :P , beetje een rommel of licht dat aan mij
En dat spongebob hmm , SCHAMEN! :P
En ik zie een losse cd liggen, op die 'dure onderlegger' zal die cd leuk vinden als j r mee schuift :P

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

TIP: Als je het * in het adres vervangd voor %2A of %21 werkt het wel...

SPONGEBOB RULZ!

----------


## DJ.T

Ook last van beesten zo te zien, die elektrische tennis rackets doen het altijd goed hea  :Big Grin: 
Maar hier hoef je je toch niet voor te schamen, mits je natuurlijk in tijdnood bent gekomen doordat je zo nodig spongebob moest kijken maare eerlijk gezegd, heb ik het ook wel eens zo gedaan. Was een saai klusje wat na opbouwen wel door 2 man verder bediend kon worden dus zijn we ook even sponge op de laptop gaan kijken [:P]

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Zou me eerder schamen voor die Heineken labeltjes die op dat ene kistje geplakt zitten... Maar goed, dat zal ik hier niet hardop vertellen [:P]

----------


## dabassman

Ik heb het met %2A en %21 en toch werkte het niet. Wat betreft die cd; Als decoratie hingen er allemaal cd's en ik denk dat dit er 1 van was. Het ene kistje met de heineken stickers was een radio. Het was een scouting jamboree met eigen radiostation. En ja ik ben pas 17 maar ik zit er niet te kijken. Ik heb de foto gemaakt.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Zo dan...sorry..had ! over het hoofd gezien..

----------


## gieforce

idd, spongebob rulez, maar patrick is the best !

----------


## jeroenw

ff vraagje aan dabasman, waar was het (welke jamboree)

greetz
jeroen

----------


## dabassman

Scouting jamboree 2004 in Liempde

----------


## Reemski

En gingen ze daarna tikkertje spelen met die muggenmepper ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stagelife

hmm lijkt me niet echt fijn om met die vliegenmepper tikkerte te spelen  :Wink:  en wat wij zoal niet doen als we niks te doen hebben [:I] dan wou ik soms dat ik spongebob op me laptop had  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dj Nvie

denk nie dat de huurder daarvoor betaald  :Big Grin:

----------


## daFunk

Ik heb nooit begrepen waarom ze die jongens dat werk laten doen...

Maar ach, ooit leren ze het wel

Grtz...

----------

